# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  Clown, Hypo Enchi goodness and the ups and down of breeding all in one clutch

## Stewart_Reptiles

This shows that it all even out  :Very Happy: 

One of my last year most anticipating pairing was a long term project Clown X Hypo Enchi, I pretty much gave up on the female than at the end of the year (November 26th ) my female laid a clutch, the clutch was not all that great 3 good eggs and 3 slugs  :Sad: , I was disappointed and figured not much would come out of it than the eggs finally hatched on January 26th and what was a bit of a letdown became something exciting.

I am still unsure on this girl obviously Hypo Enchi (I had no idea my male clown was het hypo, nice bonus) but since she is SO reduced something else could be at play as well such the blade gene (also the Blade Enchi I have seen are not nearly as reduced either.) so we will have to wait and see.










Either way regardless of whether she is just an amazingly reduced hypo enchi het clown or something more I am excited about this project and feel VERY lucky to have this new girl in my collection .

Siblings





Sire




Dam

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-02-2016),_AlexisFitzy_ (02-08-2015),_Alicia_ (02-12-2015),ballpythonluvr (02-09-2015),black06gt (02-09-2015),_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (02-08-2015),_Dave Green_ (02-08-2015),_Eric Alan_ (02-09-2015),_Felidae_ (02-08-2015),_Gerardo_ (02-08-2015),JLC (02-09-2015),_Lizardlicks_ (02-08-2015),_Louis Kirkland_ (02-26-2016),MarkS (02-09-2015),PitOnTheProwl (02-08-2015),_rlditmars_ (02-08-2015),Tsanford (06-19-2015),_T_Sauer_ (02-08-2015)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Very nice.

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-08-2015)

----------


## Dave Green

Love that hypo enchi...

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-08-2015)

----------


## rlditmars

Wow! She is gorgeous. She is so reduced she almost looks like a super enchi Hypo. Can't wait to see some pics when she gets a little size on her. What a nice surprise that the clown was het hypo too. Have to agree with Dave on your Enchi Hypo.

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-08-2015)

----------


## T_Sauer

Gorgeous!! And hopefully you opened up a whole new schedule book with your male clown het. Hypo  :Good Job:

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-08-2015)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Wow that is just mind blowing  :Very Happy:  she is just so perfect, not a single spot on her. Flawless. Please keep us updated on her as she grows. Congrats on this amazing girl, hypo enchi clowns are looking bright only your horizon  :Smile:

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-08-2015)

----------


## BrianDallek

wow, and I mean WOW. She is AMAZING!!

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-08-2015)

----------


## BumbleB

The daughter is freaking amazing!! The mom is nice too I can see where she got her good looks from.

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-08-2015)

----------


## Felidae

That hypo enchi is just amazing! Just incredible luck that your clown is het. I'm jealous  :Very Happy:

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-08-2015)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Awesome luck and a beautiful little lady  :Good Job:

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-08-2015)

----------


## Paul's Pieds

I really hope she keeps that amazing orange colour as she sheds out. I agree with bumble that the dam is a rather interesting snake too. I would be really proud if i owned either of them.

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-08-2015)

----------


## Slowcountry Balls

Congratulations! That's really exciting that your male is het Hypo and the pairing produced such a beautiful female for you.

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-09-2015)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

That is so awesome Deb!  Love the little one and the hypo gene!

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-09-2015)

----------


## MarkS

She looks amazing, congratulations.  :Good Job:

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-09-2015)

----------


## JLC

Super-Congrats Deborah!!!  What a gorgeous little baby!  I would definitely be inclined to think there's a little blade hidden in your clown along with the little hypo!   :Razz:

----------


## MrLang

Incredible Enchi Hypo. 

Has the female ever been paired before with a different male?

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-09-2015)

----------


## Mr.Spence

Looks great, congrats.

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-09-2015)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Super-Congrats Deborah!!!  What a gorgeous little baby!  I would definitely be inclined to think there's a little blade hidden in your clown along with the little hypo!


Thanks Judy

While I bought my clown from Sean Bradley @ www.exoticsbynature.com  as a clown he has proven himself  to be a Blade Clown and now even much more. When  I saw this hatchling my first though was Hypo Enchi Blade het clown due to the extremely reduced pattern and  both Sean & Mark Mandic seem to think the same thing.





> Incredible Enchi Hypo. 
> 
> Has the female ever been paired before with a different male?


Thanks she was a virgin bought for the primary purpose of this specific long term project and apparently even though I had different plan for season 2 it looks like she is gonna remain dedicated to this male a little while longer.  :Wink:

----------


## Viol8r

> I really hope she keeps that amazing orange colour as she sheds out. I agree with bumble that the dam is a rather interesting snake too. I would be really proud if i owned either of them.


Agreed! The orange color looks awesome. Great pairing...congrats!

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-12-2015)

----------


## BallPython.Fanatic

Sorry to ask this on someones post but where make your own posts?? i can't seem to figure it out

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

*Click on FORUMS (on your left), Select/Click on the appropriate forum you wish to post in, Click on POST NEW THREAD (top left)*

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-02-2016),JLC (02-12-2015),PitOnTheProwl (02-12-2015)

----------


## C2tcardin

Wow those are gorgeous! I hope I have that kind of luck when I can starting pairing mine up.

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-26-2015)

----------


## samm

That mother also looks pretty reduced and clean .  good for you.

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-26-2015)

----------


## CrazyPiston

I dunno... I cant decide if I like mother and daughter. I think you should send them to me so I can see them in person.  :Wink:   Seriously though, Im just starting to consider breeding and I chose enchi as my main or base morph. 

I would LOVE to see more photos of both mom and daughter.

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-26-2015)

----------


## CrazyPiston

I just got a baby girl swarm, and have been staring at her photos since i have too let her settle in. But then she reminded me of the lil girl in this thread.

Any more photos of this baby girl? I would love to see more.

----------


## Albert Clark

Amazing hypo enchi blade. Can I put in a advanced order? Male whatever comes out of that clutch. Please and thank you. If possible.

----------

